# A picture truly worth a thousand words



## gandy dancer#1 (Jan 21, 2012)

To EVERY ONE HERE: I have looked at a hundred train forums/boards ect. And All of you here truly get it: Other forums dont come close with posting pics!! Thanks to all of you I am picking up on things pretty quick as I am a visual guy. Please keep up the good work!!:thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I noticed that after all the complaints, one of the large O-scale boards suddenly decided to upgrade it's forum software, one of the main features is posting pictures. 

It's very easy here, that's a nice thing about the vBulletin forum software.


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

:ttiwwop:


:laugh:
:laugh:
:laugh:
:laugh:


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

*LIKE* _button pushed_


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

Somebody say pictures? :laugh:


























All right, that'e enough.

I post pictures the same way on all the forums I visit. I use photobucket which is pretty easy once you get used to it.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

N Scale Layout at the Wilmington Mass. Show 2008


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Sumbuddy say, pitchers????


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

shaygetz said:


> Sumbuddy say, pitchers????


*YES*!!! :laugh:


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

Why aren't all these pic posters chiming in here? :dunno:

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=233


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

xrunner said:


> Why aren't all these pic posters chiming in here? :dunno:
> 
> http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=233



Because most of then including the Admin and super mod don't come here anymore.

It is TOP SECRET why.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Picture of a picture of a picture of a picture of a picture........


----------



## gandy dancer#1 (Jan 21, 2012)

okaysanta fe with all tose locos sure you arent related to ole warrenbuffett??


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

gandy dancer#1 said:


> okaysanta fe with all tose locos sure you arent related to ole warrenbuffett??


Nope. If you're talking about the Conrail set, only the last two engines are mine. The front two belonged to another club member. I do have a lot of my own though


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

'Runner,

We GOTTA get one of Shay's pics in the new forum banner-to-be. Brilliant stuff.

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> 'Runner,
> 
> We GOTTA get one of Shay's pics in the new forum banner-to-be. Brilliant stuff.
> 
> TJ


Your sounding like a broken record.:laugh:

Heck use all of Shays stuff.


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

tjcruiser said:


> 'Runner,
> 
> We GOTTA get one of Shay's pics in the new forum banner-to-be. Brilliant stuff.


I've asked more than once for members to submit pictures in that thread and all I hear is crickets chirping. Unless people volunteer pics and someone with the graphics software takes the ball and runs with it, nothing more is going to happen.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

xrunner said:


> I've asked more than once for members to submit pictures in that thread and all I hear is crickets chirping. Unless people volunteer pics and someone with the graphics software takes the ball and runs with it, nothing more is going to happen.


You calling us Crickets?

Go with Shay's pictures, most will agree they are great.:thumbsup:


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I do appreciate the kind words...the owner of the forum is more than welcome to use them or any other I may have. I'm just not savvy enough to play with publisher software to modify them.


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

shaygetz said:


> I do appreciate the kind words...the owner of the forum is more than welcome to use them or any other I may have.


Thanks Shay, but has anyone here even been reading this thread? 

--> http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=233

We want _you_ to submit the pics _you_ want us to use in that thread. I don't think that's such a terrible burden for the members. :dunno: but I might have been mistaken.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm perfectly content with the current header...it's not my forum. If anyone else desires change and would like to see my photographs up there, they are free to use them. They regularly appear on eBay and other forums uncredited


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> 'Runner,
> 
> We GOTTA get one of Shay's pics in the new forum banner-to-be. Brilliant stuff.
> 
> TJ


I think the jumping car is the first candidate, very creative! :thumbsup::laugh:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

xrunner said:


> Thanks Shay, but has anyone here even been reading this thread?
> 
> --> http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=233
> 
> We want _you_ to submit the pics _you_ want us to use in that thread. I don't think that's such a terrible burden for the members. :dunno: but I might have been mistaken.


I think my pictures are not the quality that is worthy of posting.
The size limit? All I do is push the button to shoot a picture. My size would probably be too big.

In another word my pictures suck for the most part.:laugh:


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

big ed said:


> My size would probably be too big.


In this case, size doesn't matter.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

xrunner said:


> In this case, size doesn't matter.



Now you sound like the old (young) lady.:laugh:

I will see what I can do.
Is it possible for someone to go through the gallery and pick some?

How many pictures total do you need?

Formatting a new banner is not my cup of Tea, I no nothing about making one.

Is it possible to add say a hundred pictures? So that the picture up there is always different to a certain extent (changing all the time)?


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

big ed said:


> Is it possible for someone to go through the gallery and pick some? ...
> 
> How many pictures total do you need? ...
> 
> Formatting a new banner is not my cup of Tea, I no nothing about making one...


Please, please, please ... will people please go to the thread I posted above and _read
_


----------

